# Aide avec l'utilisation de Terminal pour problème Bootcamp



## ThePacman91 (20 Février 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de me créer un compte sur ce forum car j'ai vu que plusieurs de ses membres étaient calés dans le domaine et offrait des aides personnalisées.
Ayant vu que chaque réponses étaient spécifiques à chaque situation selon le retour de Terminal, je n'ai pas voulu jouer les apprentis informaticiens à mes risques.

J'essaie donc d'installer Windows 10 sur mon macbook pro mi-2015 sans succès. Un message d'erreur apparaît à chaque fois avant la fin de la jauge d'installation.
Aucune des manips d'Apple n'ont fonctionnées, j'en suis à l'étape "diskutil list" avec le résultat suivant :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  111.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.6 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2

macbook-pro-de-...:~ ...$
```


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## ThePacman91 (20 Février 2021)

Je me permets d'ajouter les quelques infos suivantes sur mon mac :


----------



## ThePacman91 (21 Février 2021)

Je reviens pour compléter au maximum les informations: 

au mieux, la jauge se remplit à 50% et l'état de la tâche est à "partitionnement" lors du message d'erreur suivant : 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bonne journée


----------



## ThePacman91 (21 Février 2021)

Par la suite, si j'effectue un nouvel essai après avoir contrôler les snapshots et effectué le SOS, le message d'erreur suivant apparaît dès le lancement de l'installation. La seule possibilité pour réaliser un nouvel essai potable est de redémarrer l'ordinateur.


----------



## ThePacman91 (21 Février 2021)

Voici le retour de la commande _*diskutil verifyVolume disk1*_ : 


```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x36a7607 + 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

Bonjour *ThePacman*

Passe la commande test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *200 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* en *FAT-32* > affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En cas de blocage => on saura pourquoi.


----------



## ThePacman91 (23 Février 2021)

Bonsoir macomaniac, 

Voici le résultat de la commande: 

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 133 563 416 576 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x36a7607 + 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  113.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.5 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

Il y a effectivement une erreur clandestine dans l'*apfs* qui bloque le repartitionnement -->

- redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées pour démarrer sur l'OS de secours. Quand tu as les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* de la session de secours > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" (partie gauche supérieure du panneau) > choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* est alors affiché. Sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour tenter de réparer l'*apfs*.​
Quand c'est fait > redémarre normalement (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et de retour dans ta session => repasse la commande-test de repartitionement. Poste le retour qu'on voie s'il y a une différence.


----------



## ThePacman91 (23 Février 2021)

J'ai suivi tes instructions et ai reçu un message d'erreur pour le conteneur disk 3 : "Impossible de procéder à la vérification ou à la réparation, car un ou plusieurs volumes sont verrouillés. : (-69502)" 

Voici le retour de la commande test (qui semble être identique au premier) : 

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 134 033 178 624 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x36a7607 + 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  112.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.5 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

Aucun changement : une erreur clandestine verrouille en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.

- la seule soltution dans ce cas est de cloner la distribution des volumes internes => au *Conteneur* d'un *DDE USB* (ce qui clone les fichiers mais pas l'erreur de l'*apfs*) > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* interne > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne.​
Je ne sais pas si tu as un DDE USB disponible pour ça ?


----------



## ThePacman91 (23 Février 2021)

Malheureusement pas de DDE dispo pour ça: je vais y remédier en un commandant un. Etant plus que néophyte dans ce genre de manip (je n'avais jamais ouvert Terminal avant cette semaine...), il y a des détails précis auxquels faire attention pendant le déroulement ou c'est rien de sorcier? 

En tout cas merci pour ta rapidité dans les échanges ce soir! Je reviendrai donner des news une fois le DDE reçu. 

Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

Je te dirai ici comment procéder quand tu auras ton DDE. À commencer par sa réinitialisation > car il n'aura pas d'usine les bons paramètres.

- refais signe ici quand tu en disposes.​


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Salut macomaniac, 
J’ai reçu le disque dur externe ce matin. Je ferai en sorte de me libérer dès ta réponse


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Bonjour *ThePacman*

Branche le DDE au Mac. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list external
```

qui affiche la configuration du disque externe

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Voilà je suis devant l'ordi, j'y reste 

Voici le retour de la commande:

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨Elements⁩                2.0 TB     disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil erasedisk apfs Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil list external
```

qui inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *apfs* > un volume *Clone* - puis ré-affiche la configuration externe

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

```
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as APFS with name Clone
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   712.7 KB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Parfait.

- alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.​
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner la distribution des volumes du *Conteneur* interne Big Sur => dans le *Conteneur* de *Clone*. Quand tout sera fini > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau complet des disques => qu'on puisse comparer les *Conteneurs* source et destination.


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Voilà j'ai lancé le clonage. J'en profite pour faire un truc de mon côté et je te poste le retour d'ici 17h00.


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Voici le retour de la commande: 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  115.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.5 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone - Données⁩         115.2 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   15.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.2 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                625.2 MB   disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Clonage valide. Le *Conteneur* s'étoffera au démarrage des 2 volumes manquants.

- veux-tu procéder maintenant à la suite des opérations ?​


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Oui je suis dispo pour les 2 prochaines heures


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Alors redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus.

- vérifie si tu retrouves une session conforme à celle que tu as quittée. Ne t'étonne pas de la lenteur de fonctionnement : l'*apfs* sur disque rotatif en connection USB => ce n'est pas terrible !​
Si tout va bien > passe la commande : 

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Merci de m'avoir prévenu pour la lenteur de l'ordinateur! Voici le retour: 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  114.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.5 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone - Données⁩         114.4 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   15.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk3s2s1
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.2 MB   disk3s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                625.2 MB   disk3s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

On voit que le *Conteneur* du *Clone* a récupéré une distribution régulière à *6* volumes.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande réinitialise le disque interne : table *GPT* > format *apfs* > volume *Macintosh HD* - puis affiche de nouveau la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Voici le retour: 


```
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            708.6 KB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Parfait.

- relance CCC (qui s'est cloné lui-même dans les Applications de *Clone*) > et crée une nouvelle tâche où : source = *Clone* > destination = *Macintosh HD* > SafetyNet = *désactivé* => et presse le bouton *Cloner*.​
Quand c'est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus. Tu n'auras qu'à confirmer si tu as récupéré une session conforme en interne.


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Tout semble en ordre!


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Est-ce que tu peux repartitionner à présent avec l'Assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## ThePacman91 (26 Février 2021)

Je pensais qu’il y allait avoir une commande test avant cela. Du coup dès la vision de ton message j’ai lancé le processus, et tout fonctionne comme sur des roulettes!
Je viens de terminer l’ensemble du processus.

Je ne sais pas comment te remercier pour ton aide et le temps que tu m’as accordé. C’est vraiment généreux de ta part. 

Mille mercis!


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Content pour toi !

- note : c'est l'Assistant de migration qui a opéré le test.​


----------

